

Dock+ The first charging dock for iPhone 5 - dwurtz
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dockplus/charging-dock-for-iphone-5

======
markdunkley
The kickstarter pledges are probably more interesting than the product itself.
The limited editions, DIY power kit, are all pretty standard, but offering a
bag of rare moon dust and a 101 course in kickstarter is a great tactic.

